# New Guy In Ontario



## Brooklinite (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi everyone,

New guy from Whitby Ontario checking in. We just stepped up from our '08 Rockwood 2317g tent trailer (which we only had for a few months) to a brand new '11 OUTBACK 250RS. The popup was ok but we're really thrilled with this 250.

This looks like a great site.

Scott.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Brooklinite said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> New guy from Whitby Ontario checking in. We just stepped up from our '08 Rockwood 2317g tent trailer (which we only had for a few months) to a brand new '11 OUTBACK 250RS. The popup was ok but we're really thrilled with this 250.
> 
> ...


 Welcome to Outbackers! Glad you found us, and congratulations on your new toy!!

Eric


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Welcome to the site! We are almost neighbours!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome and congratulations on your new trailer. You will find lots of great information here.... some other information too... LOL..


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm a little late to the party, but welcome to Outbackers!









Nice to see another Ontarian, and one with good taste in trailers! Maybe we'll cross paths around here some day. You and Jake and I could have a mini rally!


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

duggy said:


> I'm a little late to the party, but welcome to Outbackers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DW and I are already planning May long weekend at sandbanks provincial park. And its not long before we can reserve. We stay in the woodlands campground!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

jake said:


> I'm a little late to the party, but welcome to Outbackers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DW and I are already planning May long weekend at sandbanks provincial park. And its not long before we can reserve. We stay in the woodlands campground!
[/quote]

We're going to try for Presquille again this year. We had it booked last May, but had to cancel when that pesky prostate cancer decided to interrupt camping for a few weeks. One of these times the stars will align, and we'll end up in the same park!


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

jake said:


> I'm a little late to the party, but welcome to Outbackers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DW and I are already planning May long weekend at sandbanks provincial park. And its not long before we can reserve. We stay in the woodlands campground!
[/quote]

Welcome to the group ..







we are just West and North of Pearson...

So far have decided where to get May long weekend ...


----------



## Lad79der (Jul 13, 2011)

Welcome to the site.

Matt


----------



## Alfredo (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi,I'm Alfredo from Canada.I'm new to this website and not sure how to use everything yet. I'm just crazy about anything outbackers!


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome to the group Alfredo ,, What part of Canada are you from??? it's a small Country ya know ... lol


----------

